# Loft dining room dilemma - what kind of chandelier?



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

Design experts, I need some suggestions. I live in a loft and am not loving the current chandelier. For one, it needs to be lowered but really I'm not in love with the style (for reference the ceiling height is 14 ft). 

My taste is industrial & mid-century. A friend suggested that I go industrial chic and do a crystal chandelier. I'm still not 100% sold although I'm warming up to it a little (I modified one of the images to get an idea). I'm a single guy so maybe this is a little too feminine for the space? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

No expert here, but this matches the metal/industrial theme you have going on. JMO 


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kichler-Barrington-24-02-in-5-Light-Distressed-black-and-wood-Rustic-Clear-Glass-Candle-Chandelier/50356066


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VSzd0mb27...SI/SDoE0LQZaQI/s1600/il_430xN.170713379-1.jpg

I don't know if there is such a thing as a man's chandelier. If there is ^ that's it.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

I installed these for a friend. Might work for you.

http://hammertonstudio.com/ironwood-products/ironwood-linear-suspension-0a?rq=Ironwood


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks Koa, that is a nice light. Not a fan of the "twig" on the top but I see offer an option without it. I will look at their site a little more to see what other styles they offer. 

Btw, I noticed you are from Hawaii? I'm originally from Oahu. The beamed wood ceiling in the image you attached reminds me a lot of the house I grew up in. :smile:


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

The house is in Waialae Iki. 

My friend bought the fixture without much thought about mounting it. It was really the wrong type since it needed to be mounted perpendicular to the beam, plus she wanted it to be centered over the dining room table unlike the old fixture. The electrical box needed to stay in the same location on beam since there was no access to move the wire which was too short. I came up with a design that mimicked the light including exposed dowel pins that resembled the round nuts on the fixture. And since I was working off a rickety old 12’ ladder I needed one handed assembly since I had to keep hold of the beam with my other hand for stabilizing myself. My friend was holding the fixture on a 10’ ladder with her 85 year old husband below us trying to hold both ladders stable while dodging screws I kept dropping. Most my projects for friends tend to veer off in these kind of directions. 

Good luck on your search AND mounting.


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

Wow great job adapting that fixture to a perpendicular mount and centering it over the table, I didn't even notice it in the image in your first reply. Very clever how you routed the two pieces of wood to make it work. Your friends must have some amazing views living up in Waialae Iki.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I would have spanned that mounting block over 3 rafters.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Guap0_ said:


> I would have spanned that mounting block over 3 rafters.


I considered that but decided the extra bulk of spanning the three rafters would make the mounting more noticeable and lose the effect of wood being part of light.

kevk, Great views. On a clear day three islands are visible... Maui, Molokai and BI. That’s Portlock and Koko Head in background.










Lots of feral pigs around. Their neighbor's yard.


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

Koa,

What an awesome view, they are really high up; I miss the rainbows of Hawaii and the beautiful Ko'olau range. I've never seen wild pigs in someone's yard, that is quite a herd! As they say "You lucky you live Hawaii".


----------



## MikeHel64 (Jan 7, 2018)

I see keep it all industrial looking


----------

